# Tournaments?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Just another topic for a good discussion. Do you hunt tournaments? If yes or no why or why don't you hunt in them? Just want to see everyones opinion on them its usually a good discussion.

Please post the dates and contact info of any tournaments you know of.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I never hunted in one as I never thought I called good enough. Been around them few years back when lived out west. I use to go to the PD hunts in southern Col. until the anti's started raising hell at them. I don't know if there is any contests here in Mo but there is a lot of yotes and a lot of cover. Dewey


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

A cousin and I hunt 2 local tournaments a year. First one is in Finley in January usually. Second one is in Cooperstown usually in the beginning of February. We do quite a bit of coyote hunting during the winter but it's fun to hit a tourney or two just for the extra credit I guess. Usually not a big purse, but get to see old friends that we don't see all too often. We actually tied for 1st in Finley 2-3 years ago with 2 coyotes. Got them on the first two sets of the day. Missed another easy shot that would have gotten us first place but oh well. I'll try let you know when they are and save you tickets if you're interested.

Clay Monson


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys when you list the tournaments please let us know if they Block and Temp check. I refuse to hunt in a tournament that dosen't do both so it just helps ween down the ones that i have to choose from.

How many teams are usually entered in the finley and cooperstown tourneys? I have heard of them and used to hunt in them back in the fox days but haven't lately due to the fact that they don't block or temp check :eyeroll:


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, they don't temp check or block of any sort. There is actually quite a few teams that come for them. I think it's been pretty honest the last few years, but it would be nice to check them out with some of the people that I know who hunt in them.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have never hunted a tournament but I would like to. Here in southeast minnesota all the tournaments are either too far away or I cannot get off work. There have been a few local ones but they are pretty stupid. Rules are pretty much nonexistent. You can call, uke: run them with dogs :, walk them out like a deer drive, or, uke: the people I hate most of all, the lazy buggers who drive around in a truck across the farmers field near the edge of cover and hope the truck noise makes them bolt. apparently that way you dont get cold or have to walk and the truck door makes a good rifle rest for a shot at a 400 yard running coyote. 
No temp checks and I am not sure what blocking is so I cant tell you there. Sorry to all if it sounds like venting but I am tired of getting to my perfect calling spots only to see truck tracks driving along the edge of the honey hole that I was sure was going to hold a coyote. Call, spot and stalk, walk them up like a deer drive, I have no problem with that, but If i had my way every thing else would be illegal.

Sorry if I have offended anyone but I if I can walk miles of north dakota badlands with a prosthetic leg then all of those lazy truck hunters can darn well get out an walk too!

jaybic


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Amen!!

Blocking is putting a block of wood with zipties in thier mouth and writing the time on it before tighting the zip ties around the block and conforming the mouth and lips to the block.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Thompson, ND has a tourney coming up Dec.10, and I know that they block and temp check so it's pretty legite


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone have any more info on the Thompson Tourney? Contact #, Rules, etc......
Was thinking about joining up for that one. If I can talk my hunting partner into sticking around for he weekend.

Thanx

p.s. I know the Finley Wildlife Clubs tourney will be Jan 7th. I'm pretty sure they do not Temp Check or Block. If you would like a ticket PM me and I can try and track some down for you.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Contact person is Jamiel Olson.

Go to www.coyotehunter.net

then go to the events calander on the left and follow the links to find the Thompson Predator Roundup.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I will be competing in the the Thompson Tourney it's usually a real good time to B.S afterwards and it's not so competitive and some of the others its a little more laid back


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will also be competing in the Thompson Tourney. It will be my first coyote tournament so I am fricking JACKED UP!!!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope you do well and sure most everyone on the forum does too
Dewey


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know much about tournements, but there is one in Ortonville, MN. I don't know if the do the proper checks or what winning is worth, but I think it might be a bit like the Jaybic mentioned.

Brad T. What are typical tournement rules/regs? Can you hunt anywhere? Is there a check in, and check out? I've killed a few with not much difficulty in that area. I would enter the tourney if it was all fair. Thanks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

A good run tournament has check in times in the morning and in the evening. No dogs, all members in one vehichle, no planes, no snowmobiles,. Block and temp check all turned in predators. Those are the basic rules that a tournament needs for me to hunt in them.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

After reading all the hyp about tournaments.Let me tell you something that I think all Contest should have.If there 50 teams you split the teams up.So you do not hunt with your partner.Then there cant be any cheating.You and your partner are still on the same team.Just not hunting together.
And another thing is its a calling hunt only.You leave the Road you are disqualied.No running sloughs or driving out in the CRP.Ive hunted contests for 20 yrs and have seen it all.My pickup never leaves the road not even to pick up a hunter.There has not been a contest in 20 yrs that someone hasnt did something wrong.People will do anything for money.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

1lessdog
I like your idea about getting split up and hunting with someone that you don't know for keeping the cheating down but i don't think that your going to convince a lot of people to do it. How do you decide which guys land to go hunt? I think my stuff is better then what you have and vice versa not to mention that my partner scouted my stuff with me and he wants to hunt it with his guy for the day? I like the idea but i think it would be impossible to achieve.
I try to keep an open mind about the tournaments i hunt in and i think that most of the ones that i hunt in the cheating is very minimal. If it's found they cheated they are DQ'd immediately the ones that don't DQ immediately i don't return to (New Salem). I like to tell myself that if someone wants to go through all of the trouble to cheat to get a pay check for 500 dollars to split let them have it. I"m there for the BSing and to push myself as hard as possible to see how i can do (with a partner) i'm competing against myself more then anything most of the time.


----------

